# Comparing 5D MkIII vs Lumix G7



## adr_digital (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi everyone! I make this video to compare both cameras, remembering that 5D Mark III cost is about $ 2.000 and the Lumix G7 is about $ 700.  I was working on a big Event here in São Paulo, Brazil, and I shoot this event with both cameras, and the results you see below:
The G7 get my attention on the focus, is so pratical and precise, and the camera is very ligth and fits perfecttly on my hand. But the 5D is more Strong and more resistent, have a earphone input and a better processor. But both are excellent cameras.


----------



## beagle100 (Sep 21, 2017)

FYI:  there are other cameras that are "ligth" and small and fit in your hand  ... (with 'pancake' style lens)
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------

